

South Florida HN Meetup for Miami Tech Week (Wed, 9pm, Ft Laud) - mikegreenberg

Wanted to meet up with a bunch of people who'll be around for SuperConf in Miami this weekend. Got a really cool space in downtown Ft Lauderdale (http://thecollidefactory.com) and a little free time to share (this Wednesday, 9-10pm). Who's in? (I'll even bring some suds to share!)<p>EDIT:
So I'll have a projector and a Mac Mini for communal use if anyone wants to show off some big stuff for the group.
If you guys want to bring some water or some interesting beer, I'll make sure there's some ice to keep it cold.
======
auston
I'll just take this opportunity to add in: <http://miamitechweek.com> \- for
all other events this week.

Also, going to add this to the site!

EDIT: [http://miamitechweek.com/2011/02/hacker-news-meetup-
wednesda...](http://miamitechweek.com/2011/02/hacker-news-meetup-wednesday-
feb-23/)

------
g0atbutt
I'll be there representing <http://thestartupfoundry.com> so drop me an email
at paul@codesketch.com if you're startup is going to be there!

Andrew Warner from <http://mixergy.com> will be there too! Don't miss it!

------
brianbreslin
I've posted a calendar of all the events going on in south florida in tech
over the next 2 weeks. <http://miamitechevents.com/>

you can subscribe to your gcal there.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Would you be willing to add another event?
<http://ftlhackandtell.eventbrite.com/>

~~~
brianbreslin
mike just add it. log in w/fb connect, then click add event. if you have an
issue email me brianbreslin @ gmail

------
corp
I'll be presenting KidsAbacus.com at SuperConf and will be getting to Miami on
the 23rd, so I'll try to make it to this meetup on Wednesday. If not I'll see
you at the event.

------
TravisWebster
I will actually be in town for this one! Really looking forward to it. I'll be
Tweeting this out through @CollideFactory also to make sure everyone knows.
Mike, I'll make you a deal, if +30 confirm I'll buy a half keg for this meet-
up. I might just bring one anyway and invite the Factory DJ's, they'll drink
it for sure. ^TW

~~~
mikegreenberg
You heard the man! Get on it!! (Though, I don't know how we'll collect
confirmations to a free event. You know how Hack and Tell went last time.)

------
howradical
I'll try to be there, @zenmatt or matt@howradical.com. I'm also a panelist for
Startup Blastoff at Superconf.

------
binarysoul
I'm up for it. I'm located in Fort Lauderdale, FL so it's very close by for
me.

------
rosstamicah
I'll be attending Superconf this weekend, excited to get some insight on
startups from the guest speakers, and other attendees. Hopefully i'll find a
good local dev too. :)

~~~
brianbreslin
Ross, come to refreshMiami this week if you want to meet some devs. Its on
thursday. <http://refreshsofla.org>

------
joshbaptiste
Nice, a meet up in my neck of the woods. I will be attending.

------
brianbreslin
I really wish this was in miami... I have been wanting to checkout collide
space though.

~~~
mikegreenberg
I'd love to make the introduction for you. The guy who runs The Collide
Factory has great vision. Interview: <http://vimeo.com/19892444>

~~~
auston
what is it? like 20/20 or something? haha

~~~
TravisWebster
Bahaha, more like walking around with beer goggles... but you end up with
something awesome instead of dead, or with a DUI, or naked on the beach the
next morning.

------
nhangen
Would love to join you, but I won't be driving down until Friday morning.

------
moge
awesome! I don't arrive until tomorrow but hope you all have a great time
tonight.

------
boskone
Was great. Thanks guys.

